# Harmony 880 help



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I just got home from an 11 day trip and we found that the screen on our Harmony 880 remote has gone crazy. Now there is nothing but vertical lines. Anyone know how to restore the original screen? Or is mine dead?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I would start out by removing the battery and reinstalling. This might force it to "reboot". Give it a shot and let us know if it works.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Thats what I want to try but I'll be dammed if I can get the battery compartment open...................


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It takes a bit of force, but it should open.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Good news ....... Bad news

taking out the battery and putting it back in got the screen back /but now the memory is gone............


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Good news ....... Bad news
> 
> taking out the battery and putting it back in got the screen back /but now the memory is gone............


Plug it back into your computer and resynch it with Harmony's software. Everything should go back to normal.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I got lucky and got it to reprogram thru the Logitech website!!!!!


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Things like this are what makes this a GREAT site!!!

Thanks Again
Steve


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve H said:


> I got lucky and got it to reprogram thru the Logitech website!!!!!


As i figured it would. I must say, in regards to their service, storing your codes and setup on their servers really helps in cases like this. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Thanks for the help. Things like this are what makes this a GREAT site!!!


That's what we're all here for. (Richard King way more so than I in this case :biggthump )


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Aren't Harmony 880's great remotes???? I have one problem with mine that has haunted me from day one, but I wouldn't give it up for anything. When I place it in the craddle for charging the contacts don't make a connection unless I SLAM it into the craddle. Mine has been totally abused over a couple of years and it just keeps on going. I cuss at it everytime it has to be charged (tonight), but once it's charged up all is well with the world.

Glad things worked out for you.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i have 2 harmony 880's... both have problems on the cradle... apparently this is a wide spread problem... and one of them has the 'crazy screen' problem... but only when the battery gets too low... the only fix is taking out the battery... but I've never lost the memory on either one...


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Just got my harmony 880 the day after Xmas and love it. Wish i had gotten one a year ago instead of just keeping with six remotes.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

AirRocker said:


> i have 2 harmony 880's... both have problems on the cradle... apparently this is a wide spread problem...


And here I thought I was special. :lol: Actually, I get the crazy screen once in a while too, especially when slamming it into the craddle, but, as is your case I have never lost the memory.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Richard King said:


> And here I thought I was special. :lol: Actually, I get the crazy screen once in a while too, especially when slamming it into the craddle, but, as is your case I have never lost the memory.


i contacted logitech a while back... they sent me a couple 'new generation' cradles... still didn't fix the problem... so they replaced both remotes.... very nice of them... especially considering they were out of warranty... i still have problems with one of them in particular... it just doesn't make a good connection on the cradle... i have to set a candle on top of it to keep the contacts secured...


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Aren't Harmony 880's great remotes???? I have one problem with mine that has haunted me from day one, but I wouldn't give it up for anything. When I place it in the craddle for charging the contacts don't make a connection unless I SLAM it into the craddle. Mine has been totally abused over a couple of years and it just keeps on going. I cuss at it everytime it has to be charged (tonight), but once it's charged up all is well with the world.
> 
> Glad things worked out for you.


Wow. I thought mine was a little off. It only sometimes doesn't make proper connection, but usually wiggling it a little on the cradle fixes it.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I have one problem with mine that has haunted me from day one, but I wouldn't give it up for anything. When I place it in the craddle for charging the contacts don't make a connection unless I SLAM it into the craddle.
> Glad things worked out for you.


Richard have you tried cleaning the contacts with an eraser?


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I've got two 880s and a 520 for the guest bedroom. Custom installers poo-poo them but I'm guessing it's because they haven't made any money off them.

My 880s occasionally do the same and the only fix is taking out the battery then putting it back in. I guess they have to have at least a little charge to know how to recharge themselves. Taking the battery out lets it relax a little and recover enough charge to work. IMO they should sell spare batteries with a dedicate reliable dock/charger for just the battery. The second your 880 quits you swap batteries and the tired battery goes right on the charger. This concept works great with power tools. Given that the odds are pretty good an 880 will need a charge right in the middle of your using it I think having a spare and a dedicated battery charger would move the 880 from "great" to magnificient.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I have been putting my 880 on the charger every night..............it's almost 2 years old so I would suspect that the battery might be getting close to replacement time. Should I go for every other or maybe every third night?


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

The 880 is a great remote but the cradle/charging design is poor. I had the same problem, Harmony sent me a new cradle, still didnt solve the problem so they sent me a complete new set. Having all my info on the site made progaming the new remote a breeze. Now it turns out my original one charges in the new cradle so I have two. Harmony makes a phenominal remote but a poor charging cradle design but they stand behind their product and that is what counts. It would be hard for me to ever purchase another brand. 
Steve H. Does a standard pencil eraser really work on the contacts? I have thought about using contact cleaner but wasnt sure if that would damage the plastic on the remote and cradle.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Erasers are great mild abrasive contact cleaners, only dust for residue.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

> Steve H. Does a standard pencil eraser really work on the contacts? I have thought about using contact cleaner but wasnt sure if that would damage the plastic on the remote and cradle.


I have found that an "ink" eraser works the best. They have a bit more abrasive in them.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I also find that a lateral move works better than a slam to get the remote to sit in the cradle.


----------



## Gern Blansten (Dec 28, 2007)

I have the 890 and I have been very pleased with it. I have the RF extender and IR blasters so all my components are hiddne in a cabinet out of site. VERY NICE! The software is intuitive and setup was a breeze. I love the fact that you can change the settings to what ever you like.


----------

